# Basic questions on my very slow HTPC build



## chrapladm

To start I just want to get a few simple questions out of the way. When I upload movies to my future HTPC do I need a special device for streaming audio/video to my AVR?

Meaning do I need a DTS-ES decoder or any other decoder for my computer if my AVR has the capability?

And is what graphics card is recommended for 1080P streaming such as BR movies and any other HD type programs? 

I think gigibit was suggested but not sure if there is a specific one or not.

I will have some more questions but for now these will be the start for now. I am getting a case soon because of a great deal I got from a friend. Not sure what mother board because this will only be used for some internet activity and 75% of the time uploading and streaming audio and video.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Theresa

I recommend a AMD HD6xxx series graphics card and use the HDMI out to your pre/pro. In my experience they handle HD video better than the HD5xxx series.


----------



## Guest

I think this was asked not too long ago. Some mobo's have good enough video on board, with HDMI out to support 1080p. Upgrading isn't really needed unless you want gaming. If you want to do 3D, then look at compatible hardware. Seems Nvidia has that market cornered.


----------



## Theresa

-1


----------



## Guest

Theresa said:


> -1


Care to elaborate beyond a two character response?

I have a HTPC that can output 1080p with the onboard video rated for 1080p w/HDMI out. Why is more needed? Or, I should be asking, why do you think more is needed?


----------



## chrapladm

Do I need any type of decoding or will all the information be sent to the AVR for audio decoding?


----------



## Guest

I don't currently have access to a latest HD codec receiver to test it out. I know that my HDMI output can pass Dolby digital for the AVR to decode it. I can't imagine it not being able to pass anything that is on a blu-ray, but I can't say for 100%


----------



## chrapladm

Well that is promising then. I was just thinking about a video card the other day and wondered about needing to decipher DTS-ES or any of the latest codes or not. I know the receiver can so I figured it should not be need but figured it best to ask.

And will anything special be needed for using a projector? Meaning 1080P output is all that is needed yes?

Or do I need a more powerful non mobo video card?

Most of the time the HTPC will output to a 40" HD TV. Then down the road I will be getting a projector. SO that was also a question in regards to the video card.


----------



## Guest

I actually got hooked on a HTPC because I visited a friend who showed me his setup. I was only going to get a blu-ray player, but went for the HTPC. Anyhoo, he had his hooked up to a projector with a on-board v-card (I too was a little surprised) that is older then my setup. I don't own a projector (yet), but it can output to a 53" TV just fine. Not sure the size of the screen matters as much as long HDMI runs.

My setup is about a year old. Anything new today is just going to be faster, stronger, better. I know Windows 7 has a projector setup tool, but I haven't been able to play with it yet.


----------



## chrapladm

What are you using for your GUI to access movies?


----------



## Guest

I'm using Windows 7 media center. In all honesty, XBMC is better, BUT WMC works with Arcsoft Total media theater (needed for blu-ray playback). XBMC just works out of the box, and you kind of gotta fight WMC. You need the Shark007 windows 7 codecs just to play back all your files. Without some research and a little hacking, XBMC can't play blu-ray disk. My main HTPC uses WMC and I took my old computer, threw in a 1TB drive and loaded the XBMC OS and even the old gal can play back 720P MKV files without skipping frames.


----------



## eugovector

Start with your on-board video. If that doesn't pass HD Audio, $20-30 at newegg will get you a quiet, power efficient card that will.

Also, with that in mind, don't pay $20-30 more for a mobo just because if has HDMI onboard. You'll do better investing that same $ in a dedicated card.


----------



## chrapladm

Ok so I am going to start my simple HTPC/media server build now. I just need some more suggestions on a motherboard.

I have know idea which one to get. I want something that will work but be MORE than enough for streaming movies, music, and occasionally playing games and allow everyone(2 other people) to be able to stream music/movies and save files.. Not going all out on the gaming part. I just want to see if I can get my son interested in playing some games on his computer and we can play against each other over a lan connection or other.

This is usually where I go to look at prices on mother boards. I know people mention newegg but I wont be buying from them. 
http://www.jantech.com.au/Categories.aspx?page=2&cID=27

I also would like to do something similar to StereoClarity's ultimate HTPC. I want to have the OS on a SSD drive but also dont know which one would be recommended.
http://www.jantech.com.au/Categories.aspx?cID=3590

This will be my case. Nothing special but it was cheap, had plenty of room, and Silverstone has alot of good cases so I am hoping that their PS series will be no different









I have a friend getting me a 550watt powersupply already. I figured that is all I would need.


----------



## eugovector

Gaming, if you're talking 3D, is all about processor power, first the graphics card, then the CPU. HTPCs, on the other hand, tend to benefit from cool/quiet parts (because you want to hear your movie, not your computer) that draw little energy (since you machine will likely be on more than it's off, and you don't want to go broke on electricity).

For your build, you're going to have to decide which end of the spectrum to lean towards. I'd suggest reading up at Maximum PC, they have many builds with gaming benchmarks.

To answer your specific question, anything with a 16x PCI-E slot will accommodate a single, powerful graphics card, and you'll probably want something that supports the Intel i3/i5 family for a good balance of energy efficient and powerful.


----------



## chrapladm

This will be a 85/90% HTPC. I just try and think of ways to do things with the 10 year old boy and thought maybe I could play some first person shooter games with him. He could be on his lap top and I on the HTPC.

We aren't big into games. He reads and I play sports. I used to play PS3 games all the time but then the games are just too easy. SO for me I would need to go online but just haven't got back into gaming. Just a once in awhile I would try and game online. Not very often unless I find a new game that I cant stop playing.

Either way I was thinking about 85/90% of the time my computer will be a HTPC/media server.


----------



## eugovector

Most parents have the opposite problem, too much video games and not enough reading. Consider yourself lucky.

I'd go with an i3 processor for the CPU to give you moderate power with only moderate energy usage. Figure out what games you'd like to play and read up on some maximum pc benchmarks to see what Graphics card would suit you. Do you play strategy games like Starcraft? Your son might like those as well.



chrapladm said:


> This will be a 85/90% HTPC. I just try and think of ways to do things with the 10 year old boy and thought maybe I could play some first person shooter games with him. He could be on his lap top and I on the HTPC.
> 
> We aren't big into games. He reads and I play sports. I used to play PS3 games all the time but then the games are just too easy. SO for me I would need to go online but just haven't got back into gaming. Just a once in awhile I would try and game online. Not very often unless I find a new game that I cant stop playing.
> 
> Either way I was thinking about 85/90% of the time my computer will be a HTPC/media server.


----------



## chrapladm

What is the difference between WD Caviar Green and Blue?

I was looking at getting a WD Caviar Black 2TB But couldn't help but look at getting three 1TBs of the Green I think it was for the same price. It might have been blue but I cant remember.

I have read alot of the Max PC magazine now and need to try and NOT to read so much. Starting to see what I CAN get and what I need are starting to blur. I will search the MOBO's and might just get a Gygabyte MOBO. Will look to see what they have and come back with a reply and see what everyone thinks.

And seeing that DDR3 memory is so cheap what amount should I get? 8GB?


----------



## chrapladm

http://www.jantech.com.au/Product.aspx?pID=284613
This is the MOBO I think I am going to buy. I have tried to imagine all the things I might want to add in the future and this board has just about everything I would want ......I think. The CPU is a bit of a difficult thing for me to decide. I could go with the i3 or the i5. These are the two I was looking at:

http://www.jantech.com.au/Product.aspx?pID=277849
http://www.jantech.com.au/Product.aspx?pID=281753

The i3 appears to have a very low power usage which would be good but will the i5 be vastly better than the i3?

And when I was looking at doing the SSD hard driver for OS and apps I wondered will the SSD be faster than a 10Krpm 150GB hard drive?

I would like to get the SSD but this is all new to me. They seem to be all pretty close in price. SO just wanting to figure out that also. I am slowly making at list tonight and will actually be able to start buying most of the hardware over the next day to week.:bigsmile:

I thought it was going to take alot longer but I am putting another project on hold so I can build my computer.


----------



## chrapladm

OK I am just going to go with the ASUS P8P67 LE MOBO. I am going with the i3 2100T 2.5 also. Not sure which manufacturer of 4GB ram, corsair or something. Dont have a HDMI output but dont know if I really need it.

Afer reading the Max PC alot lately it appears I should be fine with my choices for any game I want and worse case scenario I just need a graphics card.

Is 60GB enough for my OS and apps?

I was wanting to go with the OCZ Agility 60gb SSD. After reading the fine print I am going to go with the NZXT H2 case. Has everything I want and enough room for my future wants.

Seeing that alot of the tests I read on the MOBO where not 1080P resolution do I need a Graphics card to output movies/BR to my 40" HD LCD?

And lastly will I lose anything by not connecting with HDMI?

I have used it for so long I wondered is all if I dont use it with my computer. HTPC will probably go straight to my AVR if possible but I was going to use HDMI so I dont know how now.

Thanks eugovector, All the reviews have helped alot.


----------



## chrapladm

These new MMO games...I think I might see one I will buy.:spend:


----------



## eugovector

chrapladm said:


> What is the difference between WD Caviar Green and Blue?
> 
> And seeing that DDR3 memory is so cheap what amount should I get? 8GB?


Green is the slowest, but also the quietest. Large files and programs wil still load, but they'll take a little longer. This would probably be your best choice as they are large, inexpensive, and perfect for an HTPC.

Black is the opposite end of the spectrum. Fast, but louder. Blue falls in the middle.

For memory, you won't get the benefit of 8GB unless you are running a 64 bit operating system. If you do, 8gb will be perfect, for a 32bit OS, get 4gb.


----------



## eugovector

i3 is the best choice for power efficiency and still getting good. An SSD will almost always be faster than a disk Hard drive. I'm personally indifferent on memory manufacturers. 

If you will be connecting this computer to a modern TV or AVR, you will want HDMI, but can add that with a $30 graphics card down the road, though if you get to graphics intensive gaming, you'll want a more powerful (but louder) graphics card. Beyond being the easiest to connect and configure, it will give you a pixel perfect digital picture, and lossless audio for systems that can decode Dolby Digital Plus/True HD and DTS Master Audio.

60GB should be enough for OS and many apps.


----------



## RTS100x5

ONE idea to consider, (srrt I couldnt read the entire post so you may have discussed this)

I have the ASUS HDAV DELUXE 1.3 which has HDMI and 7.1 ANALOG out the main point being I could let ARCSOFT TMT decode DTS-HD <> 7.1 analog out to my old old SONY AVR until I got my new PIONEER HDMI avr.

SUPRISE the 7.1 ANALOG SOUNDS AMAZING even compared to HDMI audio.....especially w music.

The HDVA is a little hard to find.....EBAY has some though.

Just an idea , didnt know what you had for sound.....


----------



## chrapladm

Well after reading endless reviews and catching up on technology I have settled on using a Gigabyte MOBO.

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H
CPU: AMD APU A8 X4-3850 2.9GHz
I bought a 60Gb SSD from OCZ for the OS/Apps. I went with the Agility series. I got good reviews and fit into my budget. I am buying Kingston 1600Mhz DDR3 4Gb ram as soon as they get it in. Should be a few days. Now this is what I have so far and I still have to get the hard drivers combo blu ray/dvd/cd drive and case.

As far as case I decided to go with the NZXT H2 case instead. It will help me in not showing buttons on the outside for my daughters to push. But I also liked the case alot more.










I keep wanting to try and go with the Linux OS but haven't decided yet. I already have Linux on my PS3 and do enjoy it. I learned how to use a computer on a Linux in the beginning but then the world went to Windows and thats all I have used for 15 years. SO I wont be trying to say its better just that I am going to try something different is all.

I will be using XBMC also. Definitely like how easy it makes things for the children and wifey to use.


----------



## RTS100x5

I have just beaten that dead horse to death.... nothing but install errors, weird partitioning setups., video accelleration issues, sound driver issues,,, the list goes on and on and on , glad it works for some ...


----------



## chrapladm

Which dead horse?

Linux or XBMC?


----------



## RTS100x5

Linux / Ubuntu / Susa / Fedora to name a few... All had there issues. Thank the gods for WIN7 Ultimate.


----------



## chrapladm

Haven't ever tried Win7 yet so nothing is in stone yet. I would most likely use windows, perhaps Win7, because of ease but there will always be a apart of me that wants to try and be different.

But if it is THAT difficult to load (Linux) then I might need to try and learn more about Win7.


----------



## RTS100x5

I myself have experimented many time to see what Linux was about. The idea that its free and relatively absent of viruses is very appealing. Im just to biased in the end. WIN 7 is sooo easy to work with. ALL the apps, drivers, games that I like, are just running flawlessly. I can't even imagine Linux being so useful and straight-forward to work with...The only consistent use I found w Ubuntu was web browsing and that was only on my main rig. My laptop could never load the correct video driver so It never could apply accelerated graphics. Yes WIN 7 Ult has its weaknesses but in the end there's no contest IMO.


----------



## vann_d

I've tried Linux and it is a much more efficient OS. However, unless you are a computer geek (not me) it can be very difficult to get things working the way you want. There is also the lack of applications compared to Windows. I like Win7. I tried XMBC but it didn't do it for me the way MC7 does.


----------



## chrapladm

XBMC is free is MC7?

Have never heard of it so I didn't know. Someone mentioned J River to me before but thats something else I would have to buy. So free is the budget for now.

Funny think is I just realized I am using Win7 OS now on my laptop.:rolleyesno: Never even noticed what it was.


----------



## RTS100x5

Yes XBMC is a very FREE versitle, skinable, network streaming. etc etc Media player. I was testing it on some BLU RAY files last night and have to say I was impressed. My reference player is TOTAL MEDIA THEATER platinum edition....

http://xbmc.org/download/

:sn:


----------



## Guest

chrapladm said:


> Haven't ever tried Win7 yet so nothing is in stone yet. I would most likely use windows, perhaps Win7, because of ease but there will always be a apart of me that wants to try and be different.
> 
> But if it is THAT difficult to load (Linux) then I might need to try and learn more about Win7.


Ubuntu and Ubuntu based XBMC live is very easy to load. I also think the settings are way easier then WMC. My only complaint, my Windows WMC remote doesn't work with XBMC live. I just got a radio wireless media keyboard. It's just smaller and has a scroll mouse built in. Doesn't need line of site to work.

If you want to play back Blu-Ray disk, it might be worth it to use Win7 and Total Media Theater. I've read that their is a hack to get XBMC to be able to play back the files on blu-ray disk, it is not supported in anyway. I haven't tried it.


----------



## chrapladm

Ok I am slowly getting there but I still need a case and some software. Now I am just wondering which software should I get?

I was looking at different windows and I dont really know which one to get. I totally forgot about this for the budget so I am not sure which will work. Like I said this will be mainly a computer for everyone to stream and download from. And of coarse I will use the computer on a regular basses.

Thanks


----------



## eugovector

Windows 7 Home Premium or higher, Windows MediaCenter or XBMC if you want a media front-end.


----------



## chrapladm

Does WMC play BR?

I cant remember what the gripe was about XBMC and BR or something?

I like the look of XBMC and hopefully I can find a place for a student to buy the Win 7.


----------



## eugovector

I know they have deal for US students. Might work international as well: http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/cat/categoryID.37826100

You'll need a separate app to play blu-ray in Windows Media Center. XBMC + Blu-ray instructions are available with an internet search.


----------



## vann_d

Neither of them play Blu-ray. You need a 3rd party software player like Total Media Theater, Power DVD, etc. Then you have to get it to integrate properly with XBMC or Windows Media Center. This has been an annoyance for me. 

I bought a BD player that came with PowerDVD 9 so I didn't have to shell out $$ for they software. I was able to get MC7 to automatically open the program but can't get control functionality with my remote, only mouse. Additionally, I have a color space issue where MC7 looks correct with 4:4:4 and powerdvd only looks right with full rgb. Bottom line is be ready for some frustration getting things to operate the way you want them to.


----------



## chrapladm

TMT is another one I liked also but thats a shame if I am going to be having troubles with them.

I will look more into them and see what I will have to do.


----------



## vann_d

Apparently some people have no problems. If my remote controlled PowerDVD properly, that would help. My colorspace issue could be a result of older software, who knows. I'm not really treying to discourage you, just wanted you to be aware there could be some issues to overcome...


----------



## chrapladm

Aahhhh ok. Thanks for that.

I look forward to getting this build completed. I had a lap top for 3 months and already filled the 280gigs.:rolleyesno:


----------



## RTS100x5

vann_d said:


> Neither of them play Blu-ray. You need a 3rd party software player like Total Media Theater, Power DVD, etc. Then you have to get it to integrate properly with XBMC or Windows Media Center. .



NOT EXACTLY - I rip all my BR's to my HDD with DVD FAB and XBMC plays all of them beautifully AND its free


----------



## chrapladm

Well there you have it. Awesome.

Now doe sit matter which bit 32/64 I get for Win Home Premium 7?


----------



## eugovector

64 bit allows more than 3gb of ram for better multitasking.


----------



## RTS100x5

AND XBMC can stream over a network ..... in fact I flashed my apple tv2 ($99) with the appropriate "firmware" and it includes XBMC. so I can stream my mkv or m2ts files w my atv2.

I did want to say that the DVD FAB was not free however it rips all BR's w no problems....

Yes 64bit Ultimate for my money......


----------



## chrapladm

I have 4 gigs already so I guess I will need the 64bit them.


----------



## vann_d

RTS100x5 said:


> AND XBMC can stream over a network ..... in fact I flashed my apple tv2 ($99) with the appropriate "firmware" and it includes XBMC. so I can stream my mkv or m2ts files w my atv2.
> 
> I did want to say that the DVD FAB was not free however it rips all BR's w no problems....
> 
> Yes 64bit Ultimate for my money......


Yes I use DVD Fab to rip my DVDs but Blu-Ray must take a long time to rip plus the storage requirements are huge. People say drive space is cheap but you need many TB to have a good Blu-ray library. Then you're adding several hundred dollars to your build.

There are perhaps lossless compression methods but then you've got codecs, etc to install and use. Hardly a plug and play solution.

If you've got the know-how and the time, more power to you but it's not for me...


----------



## chrapladm

vann_d said:


> Yes I use DVD Fab to rip my DVDs but Blu-Ray must take a long time to rip plus the storage requirements are huge. People say drive space is cheap but you need many TB to have a good Blu-ray library. Then you're adding several hundred dollars to your build.
> 
> There are perhaps lossless compression methods but then you've got codecs, etc to install and use. Hardly a plug and play solution.
> 
> If you've got the know-how and the time, more power to you but it's not for me...


Are you saying that DvdFab takes a long time to rip a BR?


----------



## vann_d

Well, it took me 19 minutes to rip a 7GB DVD ISO file this morning. I believe this is limited by the drive read speed (could be wrong). A Blu-ray movie is going to be about 40GB, perhaps up to 50GB. So if you can rip BD at the same rate as DVD you are looking at around two hours. I must admit however that I haven't ripped a BD because of the storage size.

Let's say you want a collection of about 100 movies (not a ton). You'll need at least 4.5 TB of storage. This is $200-$300 worth of harddrive.

For me it's not worth it to rip BD.


----------



## RTS100x5

My main BDR is a Pioneer 12x read > WD 1tb drive and average BR rip time is 10 to 15 min. I did rip one BR to my main drive which is 4x 300g Raptors in raid 0 in less than 8 min :clap:... but it's not the drive I typically use for storage....


----------



## chrapladm

What are the size files that most have after ripping a BR disc?

I myself would like to rip the discs and put them in storage. But I would like to at least have the best quality audio and video I can get. A bunch of movies I have would also be SD movies and even when they are lower quality then the BR they always look great on the PS3. BUT I wont be using the PS3 for watching movies much once my computer is connected to the tv.


----------



## RTS100x5

example - AVATAR uncompressed 40.1 gb

A huge file to be sure but I dont mind having several terabytes of storage bc its getting cheaper by the day.
A 10 tb drive will be on the market by this time next year I bet....


----------



## chrapladm

Well I dont mind that because of the cheap prices of HDD. I will only have about 3TB in the beginning but that will be plenty. I dont have a lot but I have about 50 BR's. I dont tend to watch movies in BR format unless they are action or very well made cinematography. 

SO I know 50BR's will take most of my space but I dont need all of them on there yet. 

Oh and cant forget all the BR kid movies that I like also. Despicable Me and others.


----------



## vann_d

RTS100x5 said:


> My main BDR is a Pioneer 12x read > WD 1tb drive and average BR rip time is 10 to 15 min. I did rip one BR to my main drive which is 4x 300g Raptors in raid 0 in less than 8 min :clap:... but it's not the drive I typically use for storage....


Wow, so what's the limiting factor when ripping? I have an LG 12x BD W/R drive. Should be pretty good going to a WD 7200 rpm 640 GB HD. Is the free version of DVDFab the issue? Maybe because BD has higher density it burns/rips faster? Seriously, I'd like to know...maybe I should just google it. lddude:

Anyway, I'd actually love to use XBMC but it doesn't support TV tuner function at this time. I know there is some beta stuff but my time is too valuable to be messing around with non-functioning software.

I may rip BD future, who knows. I'm kinda over my content hording days anyway. I just get BD in mail from Netflix, watch and return. The only movies we keep around now are kid stuff and DVD is usually more than fine on these titles.


----------



## chrapladm

Hmmm yes I wonder also. I was just looking at getting the LG 12x or the Sony 10x. They are the same price roughly so I wonder which is actually faster. Or maybe its something else for speed.


----------



## Jasonpctech

This one is on my TODO list, check out, Auto Rip n Compress DVD fab rocks but this might be a cool alternative for some. It can use DVDfab internally as well, It's the _auto _concept that's neat.
A article here, http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/2010/02/05/auto-rip-n-compress-backup-your-dvds-and-blu-ray-movies-via-windows-media-center/


----------



## chrapladm

For everyone that has preouts on their mother board what connections or cable are you using?

I wanted to use my preouts from the motherboard because I dont have any preouts on my AVR.


----------



## RTS100x5

Pre-outs from a motherboard would only be line level and not strong enough to drive a separate amp , if that's your plan.
What is your idea ?


----------



## chrapladm

I dont know enough about the line outs and voltage they put out or dont but I dont want to build a preamp just for me to use my amp.

I never thought about it when I bought my AVR but now just want to use my power amp with my speakers. I dont have any preouts on my AVR but for LFE. SO instead of wasting more money I figured I could finish my computer and use the outs on the MoBo. But I guess I need to make something or get something for me to be able to do that.

I have alot of ideas for my amp and speaker but now just need a way to use the amp.


----------



## chrapladm

I could always try and get a 1/8" adapter on a unbalanced 1/4" to a balanced XLR.? Or I could build a simple DI for each channel. Not sure what to do yet. But all of these are cheaper than a brand new AVR that has preouts for all channels.


----------



## RTS100x5

Just saying that without a pre amp to provide signal gain, your comp/motherboard outputs wont provide enough gain to drive your amp, unless it has a very robust output section....that being said it certainly wont hurt to hook it up that way and test it....:T

I would suggest selling your old AVR and investing that into a newer one w the pre outs that you need ....I know money is a factor


----------



## RTS100x5

Is your amp stereo or multi channel ? XLR balanced inputs or unbalanced RCA ?


----------



## chrapladm

I asked about the MOBO line outs and they supposedly can put out about the same as my AVR's out.2v

Either way I will see what I can do with the line outs. Wost case scenario I do have an older M audio interface also. I used to use it when I had studio monitors and just used 1/4 cables to hook them up.

SO yes money is very tight but I think I do have some options. Either way I will find out soon.


----------



## chrapladm

Well finally got my NZXT H2 case today. I have a Seagate Green 2TB HDD on the way also. SHould be hear tomorrow.

It has been too long since I built a computer. SO........I have a few wires I dont know where they go. I have a LED wire, HDD LED wire, Reset SW and power SW. I dont know exactly where they are supposed to go but I have a good guess because they only require a 2 pic connection. BUT there are about 2 of those that I can see and not sure where the others go.

So if anyone can help please do. Thanks

Ok figured that out but what is an AC 97 connector and I still have a usb 5 pin connector to connect


----------



## chrapladm

The thing that was throwing me was the fact that my case has fans and I was thinking that the fans would connect to the sys fans connector. But they dont.

The rest of the connections I figured out and the other connections were just future upgrades and resetting Bios options. My cheapey power supply had some short cables which I might move the DVD drive down to the bottom just to ease the tension on the connectors. 

Most of the nice corsair power supplies I have been looking at have very nice cabling and plenty bit of length. But that will be for another day. Mine was cheap and this will do for now.

Will take some pics soon. Hopefully my software will arrive soon also.

Almost there.....finally


----------



## RTS100x5

Your 2 pin connections will require the motherboard layout diagram - easily googled if you dont have it - and most motherboards have the pins labled but you will need a magnifying glass (for my eyes anyway) and the power/led/hdd/reset are usually in the very bottom right quadrant of your board. 
As for fan connections, there are usually 3-4 fan connections on the board w one designated for CPU FAN and others for cooling fans. They are usually a 3 pin connector . If you have 4 pin they can easily be adapted to 3 pin . As well any power supply cable thats too short can be extended and large cases often require this.
If you do get the opportunity the CORSAIR PSU's are rock solid and very reliable.....


----------



## chrapladm

Yah I still have a few things not connected on the Mobo but not sure why. The Sys_fan has 4 pins and I dont see anything I could connect to that.


----------



## chrapladm

So now after loading some software, Windows Prem 64bit, it is saying it can not partition my 0 driver which is my Seagate 2TB. What do I do?

The software wont finish loading for now. Maybe I will just unplug the 2TB and see what happens after trying to reload software.


----------



## chrapladm

Ok so far I have loaded the software onto the SSD. I just unplugged the 2TB HDD for now.

I also could not find my mouse so I have to get another one. The drivers would not load without using a mouse. Hopefully after adding drivers I then can add the other hard drive and be on my way.


----------



## eugovector

http://www.ehow.com/how_5735911_format-hard-drive-windows-7.html


----------



## chrapladm

Thanks.

And after getting everything I forgot all about making the computer wifi.:doh:

Thought of maybe just getting this one.
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200_328&products_id=7823


----------



## eugovector

Subscribe to the newegg email newsletters. They are the best parts resource for computer builders these days and offer have wireless adapters on sale for less than $20.


----------



## chrapladm

But what should I be looking for?
3 antenna's 2.4 or 5ghz?

I had looked at this one also but just saw the price being cheap. Not really knowing what is best for me streaming wise.









And between price these are still hard to decide.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100010074&IsNodeId=1&page=3&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&CompareItemList=31%7C33%2D130%2D073%5E33%2D130%2D073%2DTS%2C33%2D166%2D056%5E33%2D166%2D056%2DTS%2C33%2D704%2D061%5E33%2D704%2D061%2DTS


----------



## eugovector

You want anything rated at 300Mbps. now, that's theoretical speed, with more real world speeds being about half (150Mbps), but, even if you get a quarter of theoretical (75 Mbps), that's more than the the Blu-ray max bitrate for video and audio (54 Mbps).


----------



## chrapladm

eugovector said:


> You want anything rated at 300Mbps. now, that's theoretical speed, with more real world speeds being about half (150Mbps), but, even if you get a quarter of theoretical (75 Mbps), that's more than the the Blu-ray max bitrate for video and audio (54 Mbps).


Thanks .....that clears things up now.


----------



## eugovector

You're welcome.


----------

